# Spar varnish



## lenp (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished cornhole boards using semi gloss latex paint with a vinyl decal applied. Was going to use rust-oleum ultimate spar varnish semi gloss. Can says it is crystal clear. Will the spar be a problem for the paint or decal? Thanks!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I was always taught to not apply oil over latex.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

lenp said:


> Just finished cornhole boards using semi gloss latex paint with a vinyl decal applied. Was going to use rust-oleum ultimate spar varnish semi gloss. Can says it is crystal clear. Will the spar be a problem for the paint or decal? Thanks!


Why spar varnish? Is it going to live outside?
Krylon has a crystal clear spray acrylic that should work ok. You don't need the UV inhibitors in spar varnish..... I don't think. Check at WalMart. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can apply oil base film finishes over most any cured finish, but it will impart an amber tone. A clear acrylic spray, or waterbase polyurethane will stay clear. DO NOT use solvent base lacquer on latex.













 







.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

It could be a problem over the decal. The solvent may either attack the vinyl directly or undermine the adhesive.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

lenp said:


> Just finished cornhole boards using semi gloss latex paint with a vinyl decal applied. Was going to use rust-oleum ultimate spar varnish semi gloss. Can says it is crystal clear. Will the spar be a problem for the paint or decal? Thanks!


If the rust-oleum spar is what you wish to use I don't see any reason you can't use it. If you plan to keep the cornhole boards inside I think another waterbased polyurethane would be a better choice. The spar even though it is water based and clear would be a softer finish than a interior finish. A spar is formulated to be more flexible to deal with the expansion and contraction of being in the sun.


----------



## lenp (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies
The spar is water based, so it says.
I put on 3 thin coates last night and, so far, looks ok, both the paint and decal. I will put another 3-4 thin coats and hope for the best.
Thanks again!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

lenp said:


> Thank you all for your replies
> The spar is water based, so it says.
> I put on 3 thin coates last night and, so far, looks ok, both the paint and decal. I will put another 3-4 thin coats and hope for the best.
> Thanks again!


Hi Len - If you got by the first coat you are probably all right. What brand varnish are you using? I don't recall ever seeing water based spar varnish. :huh:


----------



## lenp (Aug 15, 2012)

John, it's rust-oleum ultimate spar varnish semi gloss.


----------

